

How do you choose to use a specific programming language? - jesusfr
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/65047/how-do-you-choose-to-use-a-specific-programming-language

======
tom_b
Interesting question, made more interesting to me since no answers suggest
using a multi-paradigm programming language.

